# :     ?
.
       ,   . 
          .

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------

,   ? 
  ?  :Frown: 
!! !         15% ??

 , ,

----------


## 7272

.    ,  , , %   .      .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,           .     (    ,     -       )

----------


## zas77

, -    . 
**    ,       ,  .

----------


## Lenochka05

,     ,          ,       .
    ,       , ..    .
     ,   ,     ,  



> ,    ,           .


    1% ( ).
 ,      .
                  ,  ,    .    ,       .
  .     .  :Cool:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ,    . .    ?    ,          ?

----------


## 7272

> .


      .

----------


## zas77

> ,     ,  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 ,    ,           .


  ,     ,   ?

----------


## Lenochka05

6  m'm  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> 6  m'm


       ?  :Wow: 
 :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,     :Dezl: 
 ,      ,

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,    
>  ,      ,


  ,  ,  
1)      
2)    ,
     ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    .

----------


## 7272

> 


      .     .             ,           ,  .

----------


## zas77

> .     .
> ** , 
>           ,  .


 !!!  :yes:

----------


## Lenochka05

!
    zas77,      ,    ,   .




> ?


.




> ,          ?


      ,     ,   .        , ..       .
   ,   ,    .
  ,      (  ).          ,     . ,  . ,       ,     .    ,    .
  .     .
  ,   




> 1)     
> 2)    ,


   , ,  ,   ,     307,      .  :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   .


  ,  *zas77*,   - ,   .  -   .

     .
,    ?

----------


## Lenochka05

> ,    ?


   :



> .    ,       .


     ,    .      ,   .
,     ,   ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

,  
  ,    -

----------


## 7272

> ,      (  ).          ,     . ,  .


      ,                   ,    .


> ,  zas77,   - ,   .  -   .


 ,         .

----------


## zas77

> 1)       ,     ,   .
> 2)     (  ).          ,     . ,  .
> 3) ,       ,     . 
> 4)    ,


1)    
2)      ?  -     .
3, 4)     1.1 . 152      ,     . 
      ,       :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> ,

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> 


,   .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> 1)    
> 2)      ?  -     .
> 3, 4)     1.1 . 152      ,     . 
>       ,


              ,  ...     ?
   ?
,     ,    .
    ,         ().
  .  ()  ,   ,    ()    () ...

----------


## Lisaya

,      21  ,  ,     ,     ,?

----------


## ogold

,            ?

----------


## 7272

.    ,            .      ,      .

----------


## ogold

.    2009.
     07 , ..
,      ?

----------


## 7272

.            .      6.

----------


## zas77

> 2009.
>      07 ,  ..


       , .. ,   .

----------

> ,      21  ,  ,     ,     ,?


   ...
...
        ,    ,     ,     .
       ,      .
     , ,           .       .
        ,      ()    ,     .    :
 76  90 - 1180(00000).00
 90  68 - 180.00
 90  60 - 1000.00   
 19  60 - 180.00
 68  19 - 180.00
 "   ",    !
        ,       90   ,     .      ,      "  "
...
          "" ,   %   ,         .
:       .     .
  ()     (     )   "  ",      13-   .  ( ?)    . 
...
   !

----------


## Lisaya

> ,      ()    ,


 .            ..   .

----------

> .            ..   .


"- ..." ()
...    . 
    ?
,

----------


## zas77

> .            , .   .


         ,       ,    .   **     ,  ,   ,      ,     .     . 76,     . 90.

,   , ** ,            :yes: 

 ,         ,         . ,        . (.91). 
     ?

----------


## Lisaya

,        .      .  ,         , , .   , ! -

----------


## zas77

,        :Wow:   :Frown:

----------


## 7272

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/213593/

_      03-11-06/2/30  20.02.2011         ,   .

 ,  ,                 185-,       ,      .

    ,   ,          (, )   ,    ,     .

       ,       (, )   ,     ()  .

 ,      - ,    ,            ,      .

                 ,  ,           ._

 ,        ,     .   ,     .   .

----------


## 7272

*    ,   * ,       -       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,

----------


## 7272

.

----------

> 1.    ,   ,          (, )   ,    ,     .
> 2.       ,       (, )   ,     ()  .


.1      .2 ..



> (1.)...        (, )   ,    ,     .


    ()    ,  " "?
  ,     -  .
   .
     ,  ""    (** ),    .

.   ,  (..1).      - "   ...  ".  (  ) .
. .    .   .
 :
 76  90  
 90  60    ...
         ().   ,   
...
   .      ,      ,         .      "",    .

----------


## Lisaya

, ,        , , , .

----------

> , , ...


   ,   ( )    ,     ...
-,    .  81  ( )   .  -  ,    ""      .    ;  -.
     ,     : .

----------


## 7272

.

----------

-     .
    ,

----------


## 7272

> -     .


     .       -        .      .

----------

> 


 .       .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,

----------

> ,      ,   1  2011 .  ,      251    (     ).
> 
> , ,             ,      , :
> 
>      (, ),           (),  ()    (. 1 . 2 . 251


,         ?

----------


## Lisaya

.            , , ?

----------


## 7272

> ,         ?


          .      .

----------

.   ,  . -         .

----------


## 7272

> .   ,  . -         .


                        .

    2012 - 2013 .                 34%  30% (   - 22%,     - 2,9%,      - 5,1%).

       ,            ,  1  2012 .  512 . .

            ,          ,   10%.

     -        ,  , *    ,           * ,   ,  ,           20% (  20%,   0%,   0%).http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/244256/

----------

,  !

----------


## 7272

http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/785846/

*    ?*


,     ""   ,   ,     .      ,        ,   ""  ,    . 

        ,     ,      .   ,    .

     ,        ,      -  .            -         ,    ,      , .   ,       .   -  ,     ,     ,     .    ,      ,    ,        .        .

     ,            ,    .    ,     .             .       .    ,          ( ).   ,   , .    .          ,     ?

 ,    -  ,    .   -   ,      ? ,       ,  .  ,        .  ,         ,   ,   ,   , .    -    ,      .       "" ,    ,        .

            .         .   ,             .          ...   - ,  -  ...   ,  ,     ,   ...

----------


## room111

-   -

----------


## 7272

,                   -     .
        ,    20 000 ..         ,   80%        ?

----------

.   ""   ,          .       1996               .

----------


## 7272

,          20% ,         . ,              ,           .      ,      .

----------

.

----------


## Lisaya

,   .    .           .      ,   .       .           ?        ( )  ,       .   ,   .       ,  ,            . :,   . , .-.    .     .     -     .,  (    )   1 .  90 .
     ,   -

----------


## 7272

> ,   -


              .           .       ,        -   ,     .
               ?     ,     .

----------


## 7272

,        -  - ,          .

"     ,  ,  ()    ,    .   , , ,   .    ,        ", -         " "    ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,     400 ,    . .  .          ...

----------


## 7272

> ,     400


 ,    -  .         ,      .




> ,          20%


    :
-     
-    
-  
-    
-

----------

> :


  ,      (-;   )
       "" .    "" - -. 
,  :     (, , !).    17  ;    ...

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*, ,     .   .    ,

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## 7272

,        .

----------


## zas77

1961.    ,    ,             40      (   ). ,  " !".  , ,     . 
 , ,     . 
   .       "". 
  .

----------


## 7272

!

----------



----------

[QUOTE=m'm;52802775]      [/QUOT
______________________________________________

----------


## zas77

> ,     400 ,    . .  .          ...


!     .

  "  400 ". ,  , -      ,      . , ,   ""  :yes:   :Big Grin: 

  (,  2007-08 .)    (     )       -,   .      1000   :Wow:  
,   ,   .

----------


## zas77

> 


  ,       *Lenochka05*. 
  ,      :yes: 
   - ,        :Big Grin: 

       ,            :yes:

----------


## 7272

> "  400 ".


    400,                      .

----------


## zas77

> 400,                      .


  ?
,  ,    .   -     ?  :Frown:

----------


## 7272

,    400 * .,     .     .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,   ""


  ,     354

----------


## zas77

> ,    400 * .,     .   ** .


-.     .  :yes:   :Wow: 

, ,    ,

----------


## Lenochka05

> ,       Lenochka05.
>   ,    
>    - ,      
> 
>        ,


  !
   . 
    , ...  :yes:

----------


## zas77

> , ...


 .     .       .

----------


## margo34

!
 !
      .           .              .
    . 
      ?
    ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4%E0+%D2%D1%C6
    . ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 .  ,

----------


## 7272

> ?


         ,         .

----------


## zas77

> ?


 -     : " ! ".

----------


## margo34

, !!!!

----------

